# Billig, billig, billig - Kaufberatung für Minimal Gaming PC



## PlayersFinest (2. März 2015)

*Billig, billig, billig - Kaufberatung für Minimal Gaming PC*

Hallo,

ein guter Freund von mir muss sich (endlich ) von seiner uralt Daddelkiste trennen, nachdem fast alle Komponenten mehr oder weniger Schrott sind (bis auf HDDs) und nacheinander ausfielen. Da das Portemonnaie schmal ist (500 Euro und besser noch weniger), im Grunde hauptsächlich MMOs (Guild Wars 2, WoW usw.) und hier und da ein paar Shooter & Co., und ich mich ja selbst erst vor ein paar Wochen günstig upgraden konnte, wollte ich ihm mal was "Neues" zusammenstellen mit folgenden Hauptkriterien:

1. Maximal 500 Euro,
2. bestmögliches Preisleistungverhältnis (also kein "Ja da hast aber 6 % mehr Leistung für 100 Euro..."),
3. Gebrauchtteile erlaubt, wenn wirtschaftlich sinnvoll,
4. "Komfortluxus" wie schnelles Booten (SSD), geringe Lautstärke usw. ist alles nebensächlich,
5. kein OC

HDDs, OS & Case (ATX) können ausgeschlossen werden.

Meine Config bisher + Preis:
- i7-2600K - ca. 160 € (ebay gebraucht), Kühler boxed
- ASRock B75 Pro3-M - ca. 60 Euro
- 4 GB Corsair Vengeance LP schwarz DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - ca. 35 Euro, ggfs. auch 8 GB (dann 70 Euro),
- LowBudget 08/15 Netzteil - ca. 16 - 20 Euro,
- GeForce 480 - ca. 50 - 60 Euro (ebay gebraucht)

Gesamtpreis: um die 335 - 370 Euro und sollte meiner Meinung nach für MMOs und Shooter auf mittleren - max Details (Ultra eher nicht. ) ausreichend sein. 

Unterbieten und Kritik mit Gegenvorschlägen ausdrücklich erwünscht!


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2015)

Es macht keinen Sinn, einen 2600K zu nehmen und dann KEIN Übertakterboard.  Also entweder ein Board mit Z-Chipsatz nehmen zum Übertakten oder aber einen i7-2600 oder auch i7-3770 ohne K  oder auch den Xeon 1230v2 (der ist wie ein Core i7 3770 ohne eigene Grafikeinheit, war aber im Handel viel billiger - gebraucht keine Ahnung  )

Ich würde aber auch überlegen, ob es überhaupt ein i7 sein muss. Denn zudem bringt der i7 zum i5 derzeit noch kaum einen Leistungsunterschied in Games, und da du ja nicht wegen 10% gleich viel mehr ausgeben willst, würde ich lieber einen Core i5 wie den 2500 oder 3470 oder so nehmen - sofern du da nicht nur 10-20 Euro sparst (ich kenn die Gebrauchtpreise nicht)


RAM: nimm besser EINEN 4GB Riegel und dann halt später nen zweiten dazu. Erstens ist das im  Zweifel unproblematischer, zweitens könntest du dann auch Boards mit auf die Liste nehmen, die nur 2 RAM-Slots haben und drittens lassen sich 2x4GB später viel besser verkaufen als 4x2GB. 

Netzteil: Finger weg von so einem Billigscheiss!!! Es muss ja kein 70€-Modell sein, aber so 40-50€ musst du ausgeben, dann hast du aber auch was, das viele Jahre verlässlich und ohne zu viel Strom sinnlos zu verbraten hält. zB ein Be Quiet System Power 7 mit ausreichen Watt, um eine gute Karte zu versorgen, also 450W.  Denn grad bei m Netzteil gilt: wer billig kauft, kauft zwei Mal...

Grafikkarte: Auf keinen Fall eine GTX 480 nehmen! Die hat einen Monster-Strombedarf (250W bei Last) - auch wenn die nur 60€ sehr attraktiv sind. Wenn du eine gebrauchte AMD 7850 bekommst, würdest du die gleiche Leistung bei deutlich geringerem Strombedarf bekommen (maximal 130W ). 



Und wenn es WIRKLICH sehr aufs Geld ankommt, dann würde ich sogar eher einen Core i3 suchen. Der reicht dicke aus für die Spiele, denen auch eine GTX 480 / AMD 7850m reicht. Da würde ich sogar 100 Mal eher nen core i3 und dafür dann eine bessere Grafikkarte nehmen, da hast du dann mit ner Karte, die gebraucht vlt. 130€ kostet, direkt 50% mehr Leistung.


----------



## svd (2. März 2015)

Auf alle Fälle. IvyBridge Core-i3 Prozessoren bekommst du gebraucht schon um ca. 50€, den SandyBridge i5-2400 um ca. 85€ 
(falls du den nur "tray" ohne Kühler bekämst, hätte ich hier sogar einen Intel Boxed Kühler von dem rumliegen, den ich, gegen Portokosten, verschicken könnte).
Dazu eine gut gekühlte, gebrauchte R9 270X für ca. 120€. Und ein ordentliches Netzteil. 
Damit hättest du ein wesentlich ausgewogeneres System.


----------



## PlayersFinest (2. März 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es macht keinen Sinn, einen 2600K zu nehmen und dann KEIN Übertakterboard.


Jipp, mein (Copy & Paste) Fehler aus dem Kleinanzeigentab.  Der 2600 ist nochmal 20 Euro billiger. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich würde aber auch überlegen, ob es überhaupt ein i7 sein muss. Denn zudem bringt der i7 zum i5 derzeit noch kaum einen Leistungsunterschied in Games, und da du ja nicht wegen 10% gleich viel mehr ausgeben willst, würde ich lieber einen Core i5 wie den 2500 oder 3470 oder so nehmen - sofern du da nicht nur 10-20 Euro sparst (ich kenn die Gebrauchtpreise nicht).


Ehrlich gesagt hab' ich einfach eine 1155er CPU vom Benchmarkboard genommen, die das beste P/L Verhältnis hatte.  Daher freue ich mich ja auch über Verbesserungsvorschläge, welche CPU hier vielleicht noch günstiger bei gleicher oder nur minimal schlechterer Leistung ist. 

Der i5 2500er schlägt btw. nur mit 100 Euro auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt zu Buche, was ja nochmal 'ne deutliche Einsparung ist, der 3470er nimmt sich hingegen nichts. Neu kostet der (2500er) auch nur um die 120 - 130 Euro, da würd' ich wg. Gewährleistung & Co. auch fast da mehr ausgeben.



Herbboy schrieb:


> RAM: nimm besser EINEN 4GB Riegel und dann halt später nen zweiten dazu. Erstens ist das im  Zweifel unproblematischer, zweitens könntest du dann auch Boards mit auf die Liste nehmen, die nur 2 RAM-Slots haben und drittens lassen sich 2x4GB später viel besser verkaufen als 4x2GB.


Bisher hatte ich ehrlich gesagt immer genau die umgekehrte Erfahrung gemacht, vor allem: Wenn ein Riegel ausfällt, hat man danach noch einen zweiten. Aber stimmt, das mit dem Wiederverkaufswert ist ein Argument, genauso wie das mit dem Board. Wobei: Mein Kumpel hat nicht einmal einen eBay Account, aber ist in der Sache natürlich trotzdem richtig.

Beim Board wäre ja dann ein Downgrade auf das GA-H61M-S1 für 35 € möglich (hat ja auch Sound & Co), wieder 25 Euro gespart. RAM bleibt ja mehr oder weniger gleich.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Netzteil: Finger weg von so einem Billigscheiss!!! Es muss ja kein 70€-Modell sein, aber so 40-50€ musst du ausgeben, dann hast du aber auch was, das viele Jahre verlässlich und ohne zu viel Strom sinnlos zu verbraten hält. zB ein Be Quiet System Power 7 mit ausreichen Watt, um eine gute Karte zu versorgen, also 450W.  Denn grad bei m Netzteil gilt: wer billig kauft, kauft zwei Mal...


Hm, mir ist ehrlich gesagt noch kein einziges der Billigteile abgeraucht, die ich für meine PCs in Verwendung hatte, auch wenn ich für meine "Dauerlaster" aus Geräuschgründen nur leise und damit auch teurere Netzteile von beQuiet kaufe.

Falls ich dann so ein Billigteil für 16, 17 Euro bei Mindfactory & Co in den Warenkorb lege und es abraucht.  Stromkosten sind nachrangig, er wohnt noch zuhause und Papa macht keine Extraabrechnung für's Zimmer. Entscheidender sind die niedrigen Anschaffungskosten.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und wenn es WIRKLICH sehr aufs Geld ankommt, dann würde ich sogar eher einen Core i3 suchen. Der reicht dicke aus für die Spiele, denen auch eine GTX 480 / AMD 7850m reicht. Da würde ich sogar 100 Mal eher nen core i3 und dafür dann eine bessere Grafikkarte nehmen, da hast du dann mit ner Karte, die gebraucht vlt. 130€ kostet, direkt 50% mehr Leistung.


Welchen i3 würdest Du/würdet ihr da empfehlen und welche GPU anstatt dessen? (Bevor ich lange selber google.  ).

Die R9 270X klingt soweit gut - nur muss ich da noch die AMD Abneigung wegreden, die ich dummerweise ja selber habe. (schlechte Erfahrungen, nun ja). Aber die VTX3D  R9 270 X-Edition oder die  XFX R7-260X-ZNJ4 gibt's ja sogar von Händlern für gute 120 Euro.


----------



## svd (2. März 2015)

In dem Fall ginge auch eine GTX660Ti, die auch ungefähr um 110€ weggeht. (Die hat aber auch asymmetrischen Speicher... damals noch ein Feature. )

Welcher i3 ist eigentlich egal, solange du ihn unter 50€ bekommst. Wenn's geht, aber einen IvyBridge (i3-3xxx), weil die, bei gleichem Takt und Preis, 
wenigstens ein klein wenig flotter sind, als ihr SandyBridge (i3-2xxx) Pendant. Aber innerhalb der Generation sind 100Mhz Unterschied vernachlässigbar.


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2015)

Wenn ein echter Billigböller dann noch was anderes mit in den Tod reißt, wirst Du fluchen ohne Ende...     zudem leistet so ein Billigding gerne mal praktisch nur zB 300W, obwohl 500W draufsteht. 


Auf Seiten von AMD wäre auch die R7 260X noch eine Möglichkeit - kostet NEU 110€ und ist so stark wie eine GTX 750 Ti. Die ist etwa so stark wie eine GTX 470, also etwas schwächer als es eine GTX 480. Aber: 110€ mit 2GB, die GTX 480 wiederum haben ja alle meines Wissens nur 1,5GB.  Die Frage wäre dann, ob und zu welchem Preis man die R7 260X gebraucht bekommt. 


Wegen des Stroms: nicht unterschätzen - erstens wäre bei einer Karte mit moderatem Verbrauch auf Seiten des Netzteils was einzusparen, und zweitens: wenn jeden Tag im Schnitt ne Stunde gespielt wird und man 100W mehr verbraucht, dann sind das auch schon 10€ jedes Jahr bei 25 Cent/KWh. Wenn du auf der Seite wegen "billig billig!" beim Netzteil sparen willst, kannst du nicht auf der anderen Seite die Stromkosten durch eine "Monsterkarte" ignorieren  


RAM: RAM fällt nur extrem selten aus - da macht es wenig Sinn, nur für den Fall dass es vlt ausfällt zwei Riegel zu kaufen.


----------



## PlayersFinest (2. März 2015)

Stromersparnis wäre für mich sonst auch ein langfristiges Argument, aber in dem Fall geringe Anschaffungskosten (die man selber zahlen muss) > geringe laufende Kosten (die man nicht tragen muss). 

Hm, da im PCGH Benchmark (AMD Radeon R7 240, R7 250, R7 260X, R9 270X und R9 280X: Neue, alte Bekannte im Test [Test der Woche] - Radeon R7 260X, R9 270X & R9 280X im Test: Spiele-Benchmarks) die R9 die R7 doch mit Abstand hinter sich lässt, würde ich persönlich da nur ungern ein paar Euro einsparen. Auch bei gebraucht vs. gebraucht sind da nur 20 Euro Luft - was bei Preisen um die 100 Euro ja auch nicht mehr wundert, da ist der Spielraum halt automatisch enger, verschenken will ja auch keiner was.  

Also: 130 Euro für 'ne VTX3D  R9 270 X-Edition + Rechnung/Gewährleistung - da kann man mM kaum meckern und hat 2 Jahre Sicherheit.

Wären also aktuell: 
- GA-H61M-S1 - 35 Euro, 
- 1 - 2 mal 4 GB RAM für ca 35 - 70 Euro,
- "Netzteil" - ca. 16 - 40 Euro (je nachdem ob Böller oder doch beQuiet  ),
- VTX3D  R9 270 - 130 Euro

~ 216 - 275 Euro. Fehlt die CPU - Problem: Bei den i3s im 50 Euro Bereich gibt's fast nur Westmeres, die i3 - 3220 gehen gebraucht für 60 - 80 Euro weg, Händler 110 Euro.

Endpreis je nachdem also zwischen 276 Euro - 345 Euro - 385 Euro.

So richtig drücken kann man da mMn nur was bei der GPU - die Frage ist halt, wie viel man einbüßt, wenn man zB doch den i3-3220 mit 'ner 480 GTX verbaut bzw. wo dann die Grenze liegt, was einfach nicht mehr gehen wird. Direkt ist die R9 270X laut verschiedenen Seiten um 30 % stärker... 

Im günstigsten Fall ist man dann irgendwo bei ~ 220 Euro bei einem absolutem Billigsystem.


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2015)

Ganz klar: die R9 270X ist um die 50% schneller als die R7 260X und sicher eher 40% als nur 30% schneller im Vergleich zur GTX 480. Die Frage wäre gewesen, was die R7 260X kostet. Wenn die nur 60€ kosten würde, dann wär die gut, weil sie auch "reicht" 

ABER Vorsicht: die R9 270 "X-Edition" ist KEINE R9 270X !!!


Netzteil könntest du auch das hier nehmen Thermaltake Germany Series Hamburg 530W ATX 2.3 (W0392RE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   es ist wirklich nicht unwichtig, beim Netzteil nicht zu sehr zu sparen. Auch ein Thema sind zb die Schutzschaltungen, die bei billigen Modellen oft fehlen. 


CPU: selbst 70€ für nen gebrauchten core i3 Sockel 1155 oder 1150 wäre top.


----------



## svd (2. März 2015)

Hmm, ab 80€ würde ich dann doch lieber gleich einen waschechten i5 nehmen. 

Da läuft gerade ein i5-2400, noch ca. 4Std lang. Kannst ja mal zum Spaß bis 82€ mitbieten und bei Zuschlag auf dem aufbauen.
Mit einem H61 Mainboard sind die Kosten ja recht gering. Kühler kannst du ja noch immer einen billigen kaufen, oder halt den von mir haben.

Die VTX3D ist aber nicht gerade leise, glaube ich. Wenn das nicht stört, passt's ja.
Sonst wäre da auch noch eine GTX660Ti Jetstream bis morgen Dienstag. Da kannst du spaßeshalber 120€ bieten.
Die hab ich auch, meine ist nicht wirklich leise (die vom Sauerlandboy war's schon), ist im Idle das markanteste Rauschen, bei Last sowieso.


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2015)

Wenn es nen i5 schon für 80€ gibt, dann würd ich den natürlich nehmen, selbst wenn der i3 nur 60€ kostet


----------



## PlayersFinest (2. März 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ganz klar: die R9 270X ist um die 50% schneller als die R7 260X und sicher eher 40% als nur 30% schneller im Vergleich zur GTX 480. Die Frage wäre gewesen, was die R7 260X kostet. Wenn die nur 60€ kosten würde, dann wär die gut, weil sie auch "reicht"


Bei der GPU spar' ich wie gesagt eher ungern, außer wenn der Mehrwert wirklich gering ausfällt, eben z. B. 20 % mehr Leistung für 100 % Aufpreis. Gebraucht vom Händler ist die R7 260X aktuell bei ca. 100 Euro zu verorten. Von privat eher bei 80+ Euro, aber hier find' ich den Preisvorteil zu gering, um von privat zu kaufen.

Generell denke ich auch, dass eine 260X reicht - vor allem, wenn diese noch schneller als eine 480 GTX ist. Im PC meiner Freundin werkelt eine und selbst bei ihr laufen aktuelle Shooter noch prima damit, wenn auch nicht immer auf MaxMaxMax. (Daher überhaupt meine Idee mit der 480 ^^).



Herbboy schrieb:


> ABER Vorsicht: die R9 270 "X-Edition" ist KEINE R9 270X !!!


Stimmt. 



svd schrieb:


> Die VTX3D ist aber nicht gerade leise, glaube ich. Wenn das nicht stört, passt's ja.


Dass so ein System eher ein Laubsauger wird, ist klar. ^^ Ich geb'  eigentlich auch gern mehr für Ruhe im Zimmer aus, aber das wäre hier  wirklich alles eher Nebensache... 

Derjenige spielt, wenn überhaupt,  maximal 5 - 8 Stunden die Woche und dann eben zu 70 % nur Guild Wars 2,  was ja vor allem viel CPU Leistung frisst. Das hatte ich bei mir  gemerkt, als ich meine Core2Duo E4500 Gurke zum Übergang drin hatte. Ab  und zu vielleicht mal einen Shooter und auch hier eher der  Kampagnenspieler im "Normalmodus" statt kompetitives Gaming auf Ultra  Details - wenn's da mal ab und zu auf 20 FPS einbricht und sonst flüssig über 30 FPS läuft, ist das dann kein Weltuntergang.

Ich schau' mal wegen des i5 - wenn muss eh nicht ich den ersteigern.


----------



## Batze (2. März 2015)

Beim Netzteil hast du eventuell etwas falsch verstanden.
Es geht nicht darum wie viel Watt das Netzteil aus der Steckdose zieht, sondern wie viel es an das System weitergibt.
Beispiel:
Ein 500 Watt Marken Netzteil, ca. 40-50 Euro, gibt an das System effektiv mindest 400 Watt, mit entsprechender Stromstärke (Ampereleistung) ab. Also damit kannst du alles gut betreiben.
Ein 500 Watt Billig Teil gibt bei gleichem Stromverbrauch aber nur 300 Watt bei weniger Stromstärke an das System ab, wenn überhaupt. 
Hast da da schon eine Grafikkarte die mal locker 200 Watt zieht, kannst du dir vorstellen wie dein System das ein oder andere mal in Bedrängnis kommen kann. Die nächste Festplatte dazu, eventuell noch was Externes, und deine Bluecreens kannst du täglich zählen.
Denn eines sollte man auch mal sagen, die meisten Bluescreens passieren nämlich genau deshalb, wegen zu schwachem Netzteil.
Die andere Sache ist noch, diese No Name Netzteile nehmen mit der Zeit gewaltig an Leistung ab. Du kannst Glück haben, das sowas hält, aber das ist dann wirklich Glück. Normalerweise müssten diese 15€ Teile verboten werden, denn gefährlich sind sie obendrein auch noch wegen fehlender Sicherheitsschaltungen.
Versuch unbedingt wo anders was einzusparen, aber bitte nicht beim Netzteil.


----------



## PlayersFinest (2. März 2015)

Mir ist auch klar was mit Effektivität beim Netzteil gemeint ist. Und naja, wie gesagt: Trotzdem hatte ich da auch bei den Billigteilen in fast 20 Jahren nie echte Probleme hinsichtlich zu geringer Leistung, Schwankungen, BSODs usw.


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2015)

Auch bei Gaming-PCs? Dann hattest Du halt Glück   Fakt ist, dass manch ein 500W-Netzteil nicht genug Strom für einen PC liefert, der an sich nur 300W aus der Steckdose ziehen sollte. Und WENN was passiert, haben die billigen halt oft keine Schutzschaltungen.


----------



## PlayersFinest (2. März 2015)

Klar, ich will die billigen jetzt nicht über den Klee loben. Für mich selbst kauf' ich sowas wie gesagt aus Lautstärkegründen schon lang nicht mehr und weil Strom ja auch nicht billiger wird. 

De facto werd' ich wohl eh das empfehlen: 500 Watt 500W ATX Netzteil XILENCE, Model XP500 mit SATA - inkl. Gewährleistung | eBay - die hab' ich auch für mich selbst als Backupteile rumliegen und der Preis ist völlig ok.


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2015)

Hat das denn PCIe-Stecker? Denn dieses hat wohl keine Xilence RedWing Series 500W ATX (SPS-XP500.(12)R3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland    das hier schon  Xilence XQ Series 500W ATX 2.3 (SPS-XP500.XQ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU   und die Modellkennung ist sehr ähnlich


----------



## PlayersFinest (2. März 2015)

ich hab' dafür noch sowas rumliegen: Adapter Strom Molex 4pol auf 6pol PCIe #p393 | eBay 

Meinte damit nur, dass Xilence so meine zweite Wahl ist, da billiger als beQuiet, aber besser als NoName. Zum Übergang / für LowEnd ausreichend.


----------

